# Looking to migrate to Singapore in the future



## smil3 (Feb 9, 2012)

It has always been my dream to live abroad and get in touch with different cultures. I was particularly interested in Asian countries when I was younger and I do believe that Singapore is a beautiful country and the one that I would very much enjoy calling my future home. 

My "plan" was to become an English teacher there after completing my tertiary education. However, I have seen many controversial opinions on whether that job is easy to land. Some people say there is a HUGE demand for teachers of English but others say that it is quite difficult to get one. So I was hoping to get an opinion based on my personal qualifications.

I am currently a university student majoring in English Studies(so I will have a diploma in English Studies by the time I finish my course). I also have two certificates (CAE and IELTS Academic 7.5), I speak Spanish as well and plan to take Chinese next year.

What do you think?

Thank you in advance


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi There, 

First of all, we could say that everyone is english speaking here in Singapore, but you may try. However, yes, it may not be that easy for you as your background is not a native speaker (cmiiw, English is not your mother tounge?)

Look for potential employer, you may come in for job searching as a tourist, once secured you can apply for Working visa (Employment pass) with a job in hand.

Good luck!


----------



## smil3 (Feb 9, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi There,
> 
> First of all, we could say that everyone is english speaking here in Singapore, but you may try. However, yes, it may not be that easy for you as your background is not a native speaker (cmiiw, English is not your mother tounge?)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up  Really appreciate it.

I am not a native speaker technically although I have spoken it ever since I was a child and I did learn as someone would a mother tongue (it's complicated haha). However, I am still not technically a native speaker. I thought it might be a bit of a problem.

What about other jobs like a translator/interpretor or something else in the field of Education?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

smil3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up  Really appreciate it.
> 
> I am not a native speaker technically although I have spoken it ever since I was a child and I did learn as someone would a mother tongue (it's complicated haha). However, I am still not technically a native speaker. I thought it might be a bit of a problem.
> 
> What about other jobs like a translator/interpretor or something else in the field of Education?


I am not that well knowledge about that industries.

As far as I know, there are chances for translation works, some of my friends has translation business, but mainly for Chinese, Japanese, Korean, French and German, Arabic. Not sure about others.

Oportunity in education are there, plenty, for there are many private education provider here in Singapore. 

I didn't say that the chance is narrow for you, but you've to look harder than those in the normal industries (read: banking, engineering, service).

Happy searching, and Good luck!


----------



## huberbauer (Dec 12, 2010)

*I am searching too*

Hi

In future I am considering to move to singapur too but of course I need to do business or find a job.
I am a software engineer (Master degree) and I am currently working as electric/automation specialist. Is it possible to find with this kind of skills good work?
Maybe its better to found a company in my homeland an search for customers in singapur - which kind of visa/permission do I need to to business in singapur?

THX for some information...


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Huberbeuer,

It's been discussed in other thread that Singapore doesn't recognise migratiom scheme.

You've got to come here, get your job, apply for working visa, after staying for a year or so then you can apply for PR.

Good luck


----------



## huberbauer (Dec 12, 2010)

*Thx*

THX for the info...



wesmant said:


> Hi Huberbeuer,
> 
> It's been discussed in other thread that Singapore doesn't recognise migratiom scheme.
> 
> ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

actually, I been mentioning .. that .. Singapore don't have a migration policy .. 

If you wanna migrate, head to West or Oz  

If you want to migrate here, get a job, then clock some years (like 3 years, as ICA requires 3 years of Income Tax returns, for having worked in Singapore), and then apply for residency, and if you have ticked the right boxes, you may be given PR, and then .. after a 'FEW" years, you could apply for Citizenship, if you are keen .. 

To target 3 to 4 years of 'GAINFUL EMPLOYMENT' in SIngapore

Now if you are just saying you are looking to work here and earn .. go ahead .. 

*wesmant: *It is not 1 year - to submit for PR, you need 3 years of Income tax return, as per IRAS - though there are "RARE" exceptions ..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> *wesmant: *It is not 1 year - to submit for PR, you need 3 years of Income tax return, as per IRAS - though there are "RARE" exceptions ..


Ecureilx: 
Yes, agree with that, they did ask for 3 years tax return, and I just happpened to see exception.

So, to be more conservative, ecureilx advise should be followed 

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and to add on.. the rare exceptions are those head hunted for top jobs, in Govt sector / research sector and such high visibility situations ..  

Like a researcher who was recruited to research into some out of this world stuff .. he was given PR within 6 months of arrival .. 

i.e. Singapore WANTED HIM


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> and to add on.. the rare exceptions are those head hunted for top jobs, in Govt sector / research sector and such high visibility situations ..
> 
> Like a researcher who was recruited to research into some out of this world stuff .. he was given PR within 6 months of arrival ..
> 
> i.e. Singapore WANTED HIM


Yes, and after the PR status is up, next is the citizenship. 

Right?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Apparently, Citizenship is By INVITE !! Though nothings stops anybody from trying .. 

And, it can take between 6 months to 12 months to see a pass or fail for citizenship .. 

and .. ICa recommends that the person should have been on PR for atleast 2 years .. so, it is a 5 years plus plus plan, if all goes well, economy stays up, and govt doesn't decide to cull foreigners, and the natives don't revolt, and the politicians decide to stop immigrants .. and / or other stuff.

Last year, the PR approval process was pretty cut and dried - most were rejected .. atleast from those whom I know .. compared to previous experience of more approvals ..

And as of now, the citizenship approvals too have been slowed down, and the current strategy is to boost population 'organically' than by 'imports'

Oh, even for EP / Work passes, now it is more common to see 1 years passes being approved than the norm of 2 years .. so the MOM has a choice come renewal time.

I am not painting a bleak picture, but, hey, who knows what comes next ??


----------



## kourosh (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a question please help me.

I wanna know how much the minimum paid up capital of a company should be for apply EP for foreigner in Singapore.
In Malaysia, minimum paid up capital for a company must be RM 500k when a foreigner wanna apply work permit visa.
Is there any particular and similar rules in singapore?

Your cooperation highly appreciated.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

carltan1974: kourosh is planning to put up his own company, so your answer doesn't fly .. 

re: headhunters, you know any ??


----------



## kourosh (Mar 8, 2012)

*This photo that I attached is the Singapore tax chart, but I dont get what the first Column mean. 
If the annual salary is $84k how much tax should pay. 
Could you explain me the chart and how calculate the tax.*


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree. Headhunters would be your best bet or if you have any contacts in the region who could connect you with someone local.


----------



## ptrlee (Apr 22, 2011)

Singapore is one of the sort after destinations to look for a job and live here. As said earlier by my forum friends, first you need to grab a job for yourself then apply for a work visa and then apply for the Permanent Residency after working here for some years. Although Singapore government is open to foreigners settling here but you need to follow the rules and procedures as per the law.


----------

